# Canon 4400 scanner



## joconn (Mar 24, 2008)

I am considering buying this scanner. DPI 4800X9600. Know nothing about scanners. Don`t want my 35mm equipment to go to waste. Anyone out there have experience with this scanner? Would this give me the best of both worlds ... film and digital? I would consider myself to be a notch above "casual shooter". All replys appreciated.


----------



## Early (Mar 24, 2008)

joconn said:


> I am considering buying this scanner. DPI 4800X9600. Know nothing about scanners. Don`t want my 35mm equipment to go to waste. Anyone out there have experience with this scanner? Would this give me the best of both worlds ... film and digital? I would consider myself to be a notch above "casual shooter". All replys appreciated.


Is that a flatbed scanner, and if so, does it have a transparency adapter that would allow you to scan negs and slides?

In any case, I would opt for the extra cost of a film scanner if you had a lot of film to be scanned.  They do a much, much better job.


----------



## joconn (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, Early. It is a flatbed with a slot inside the lid which accepts 35mm negs. There appears to be a light in the lid which would illuminate the negative. The specs read:
Optical Resolution= 4800X9600 dpi
Resolution= 16 bit (64K grey levels) 84 bit colour.
I`m not looking for large blow-ups. Probably 8X10 max. A dedicated film scanner would be beyond my budget right now. 
Joe.


----------



## Early (Mar 24, 2008)

joconn said:


> Thanks for the reply, Early. It is a flatbed with a slot inside the lid which accepts 35mm negs. There appears to be a light in the lid which would illuminate the negative. The specs read:
> Optical Resolution= 4800X9600 dpi
> Resolution= 16 bit (64K grey levels) 84 bit colour.
> I`m not looking for large blow-ups. Probably 8X10 max. A dedicated film scanner would be beyond my budget right now.
> Joe.


It's probably okay for a start, and should do great for photos.

I just did some reading up on it, and what I don't like is that it won't do medium format.

I'm also partial to Epsons as far as flatbeds go.


----------



## LeftyRodriguez (Mar 25, 2008)

I have the 8800F, which I guess is the step-up from this scanner.  I've been happy with it, so far.  I like it because it accepts 35mm, transparencies and medium format, so (almost) all of my bases are covered.  A word of caution, though...scanning negs takes a lot longer than scanning prints, so be prepared for some nice logn wait times.


----------



## joconn (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, Lefty. Life was a lot more simple Before Digital. I could get a film camera figured out in five minutes. The manuals that came with my two 35mm`s were thin booklets. The manual for my new A720IS is at least a half inch thick. Now, I read through the different sections in TPF and get more and more confused. Who is right ..... who is wrong? Are scanners and printers a boon or a PITA? Does shooting with a 35mm and scanning give one the best of both worlds? On and on, etc, etc.
I`m goin` for a beer.


----------

